# Soundstream Refrence 500s help



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

I started having some noise issues with my 500s, So I put it on the test bench. Im pretty sure the noise issues was a connection problem because its gone. The problem I noticed while on the bench, was that the left channel is a bit weaker than the right channel. Im pretty sure its one of the feb boards but im not positive which one is for the left channel. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Clean all the switches if there's an intermittent issue then the daughter boards (vertical) will need to get the solder joints touched up.


----------



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

Ive cleaned the switches and checked the gain pots. I cant get the left channel to put out like the right channel. I'll try and touch up the solder on the feb boards, I looked at them pretty close and didn't notice any bad joints. It still wouldn't hurt to reflow them though. Do you know which board is for the left channel?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I think it's labeled on the board in white silk screen, if not it is still very easy to find out because the traces on of the speaker outputs are large and easy to trace back to section of each channel. 

Resolder all of the daughter boards, don't just do one channel. The solder cracks are so fine that you'll need a good 10-50x loop to see the fine cracks (smaller than the thickness of hair that's for sure, so don't look for something obvious with the naked eye).


----------



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

Touched up the solder on both daughter boards. No improvement, I have to run the left channel with the gain wide open to match the output of the right at 1/2. The left channel never clips. The right will clip a lil over 3/4 up. Do y'all think it's one of the feb boards or something else ?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

You probably have a switch that went bad. I can't remember which one went bad in my 500s, but it royally skewed the output between the channels. I replaced all the switches and swore that I would NEVER take that amp apart again! While it wasn't as difficult as an Adcom to pull apart, it was a royal pain lining up the FETS to the heatsink and making sure that I didn't get heatsink compound in the wrong places.


----------



## xr650jkallen (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm gonna order a feb board and the switch set. If after all that and it's still acting up I'll send it to somebody. I like the sound of this amp.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

xr650jkallen said:


> I'm gonna order a feb board and the switch set. If after all that and it's still acting up I'll send it to somebody. I like the sound of this amp.


Good luck, hopefully the new switch set and FEB boards do the trick...I think Jaime has a deal when you purchase 5 or 6 feb boars you get a better deal...if so then go for that and I'll purchase from you the remaining boards at what ever difference is price wise.


----------

